# Festive Urbex Photo's



## Priority 7 (Dec 18, 2011)

After an absolutely blinding explore with UrbanX, Chris34 and Alex76 we got into the festive spirit and I thought it would be a fun thread to start 

Here is ours no prizes for guessing where we were


----------



## highcannons (Dec 18, 2011)

Theres nothing worse for Santa than to get back on the roof and find his sleigh has been lifted!


----------



## Priority 7 (Dec 18, 2011)

highcannons said:


> Theres nothing worse for Santa than to get back on the roof and find his sleigh has been lifted!



It was the kids below swearing blind they saw two santas running across the roof that did it for me


----------



## RedDave (Dec 18, 2011)

This was taken at the nurses' quarters at Barnet General in early 2008. Many of the nurses who had lived there were from the Philippines, and based on this and other material they left behind they were very religious.


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 18, 2011)

​


Priority 7 said:


> It was the kids below swearing blind they saw two santas running across the roof that did it for me



As you said, it totally rounded off 2011. We were 6 storeys up, running across rooftops above Leicester city centre, with 5-10 year olds on the ground just open jawed! 

Will get my pics (and videos ) up before January!


----------



## alex76 (Dec 19, 2011)

I nearly pissed myself with laughter when you two put the suits on it was well funny. and the kids faces was a picture dont think they could believe what they had seen


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 19, 2011)

Wicked shots alex! Lol, you can't see my smile for white beard!


----------



## zimbob (Dec 19, 2011)

Dodgy decoration in an old school


----------



## nelly (Dec 19, 2011)

alex76 said:


>



Quality!!!!


----------



## Foxylady (Dec 23, 2011)

I haven't got any urbex Christmas photos or even a santa suit, lol, but I was messing about on PSP tonight and finally discovered how to add text.  So I'm going to cheat and use the thread to say Happy christmas. This was taken at our town's Christmas Festival. My first effort. 
Have a great one everyone.


----------



## mookster (Dec 24, 2011)

I might have some for your viewing pleasure tomorrow...

But until then this sad old artifact from West Park will have to do.


----------



## TeeJF (Dec 24, 2011)

I'm not sure if this is seasonal or Santa has started a new buisness and he was just trying to find his "girls"... 






Kinderkrankenhaus, Berlin, November 2011 - even the Germans get their Christmnas "decorations" up way too early!

Have a cool Yuile y'all...

M and TJ


----------



## tank2020 (Dec 24, 2011)

Pathetic I know!, but its how I found it. Merry Christmas.


----------



## mookster (Dec 24, 2011)

A contemplative Santa at RAF Bicester today...


----------



## krela (Dec 24, 2011)

Merry fucking Christmas Mooks... Lol. ;-)


----------



## Priority 7 (Dec 24, 2011)

Merry Xmas from the Santa's of Corah works we hope you get all you wish for and safe exploring for the new year


----------



## krela (Dec 25, 2011)

Priority 7 said:


> Merry Xmas from the Santa's of Corah works we hope you get all you wish for and safe exploring for the new year



So glad my flat doesn't have a fireplace or chimney..


----------



## Priority 7 (Dec 25, 2011)

Cheeky Git


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 26, 2011)

Lol nice one P7, I missed that yesterday


----------



## kathyms (Dec 27, 2011)

they are brill, wish id been there.


----------



## Ratters (Dec 27, 2011)

Brilliant!!

We done the Bristol childrens hospital the other week & what was I going to take? ^^^

.... & what did I forget to take....

My memory is crap - then again, a Santa hat isn't a usual explore item is it?!?


----------



## Priority 7 (Dec 27, 2011)

Ratters said:


> Brilliant!!
> 
> We done the Bristol childrens hospital the other week & what was I going to take? ^^^
> 
> ...



Is if you want to keep your ears and head warm lol


----------

